# Console decorations with kernel 3

## BlackBelt

hello guys, since kernel 2.6 I was able to have the boot console at 1440x900 on my dell latitude e6400 with vesa driver (uvesafb). With the kernel 3.2.9 I can not. The only difference between the two configs is the option:

```
Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations 
```

no longer present in the 3.2.9. Any idea?

----------

## Hu

I get no output from git grep -i 'Decorations' v2.6.3{0..9} -- '*Kconfig*'.  How old was the kernel that allowed this?  Why are you using uvesafb instead of the generic framebuffer console and card-specific KMS?

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Hu wrote:*   

> I get no output from git grep -i 'Decorations' v2.6.3{0..9} -- '*Kconfig*'.  How old was the kernel that allowed this?  Why are you using uvesafb instead of the generic framebuffer console and card-specific KMS?

 

In the end I found it. I have no knowledge of KMS, could you point me to some docs? I ve a nvidia quadro 160m as video card.

thanks in advance

edit: 

```
CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR
```

 is the opt i was refering

----------

## Hu

No such option exists in the vanilla sources.

For an nVidia card, you would use the Nouveau driver for KMS.

----------

